# Poll: Prelude vs S14



## Kimi (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Can you advice me what car is better (very important to me is reliability, performance, low maintenance). My favorite choices are:
Honda Prelude 2.2 VTEC
http://www.autoasas.lt/modelio_perziura/277?lang=en
Nissan S14 2.0 turbo
http://www.autoasas.lt/modelio_perziura/465?lang=en

Will be grateful for the advice.
Kimi


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

reliability i would say the Prelude.. just a note.. it take premium gas only..

but if you know what ur doing.. ur can mod Sentra to last as long and have fun too!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

s14 and sentra are not the same car...
as far as reliability goes, my all stock s13 is reliable as hell. 
saying the honda is more reliable is a very subjective statement.
theyre 2 different cars. one is rear wheel drive, one is fwd.
they handle completely different too.
about the only thing they share probably, is interior space.
this is a nissan site - i think you know which one i choose.
depends what your needs are. if youre looking for an all year car to daily drive
and you live in arizona or someplace with no snow, get the nissan.
if you intend to drive it someplace where it snows, then get the honda.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i obviously pic the nissan. you cant ask that question here without getting a bias response. if you want daily reliable and it wont get you stuck in snow. the honda would be you bet. if your going with performance the 240 is whats up


----------

